# Humanity VS Earth



## dean (7 Jun 2017)

Humans can be the most caring and at the same time the most careless species on earth 

Earth is definitely being strangled and poisoned each day by us, this makes me ashamed, In my opinion technology isn't always progress! 

If I had a time machine I think I would be very tempted to go back in time and assassinate some of the inventors 

1. Abraham Gesner - produced the first parrafin (kerosine) I believe this lead to to crude oil being valuable 

2. The Chinese guy who invented Gunpowder- the only good thing this is ever used for is fireworks 

Many times I sit and wish that there were not as many humans in the world 
Plus when an epidemic breaks out I don't ever feel sorry for the people I just think nature is trying to slow down the infestation of humanity 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (13 Jul 2017)

Hi Dean,

Sometimes we look only to the bad things brought by people. Always is another side of its. Without parrafin scientist never been able to put under the microscope different kind of cells, some of them bad, coming from tissues that need to be studied for finding a cure. If Alfred Nobel had not invented dynamite in 1867, we would not have tunnels, highways, mining, etc. Stil, dynamite kill. Alexander Fleming dicover, by accident, penicilin that saved a lot of lives. Now, we face antibio-rezistance, that select bacteria killer. So is just a matter of how we use these things. 

Technology is not a progress always, but only when it is used against us and our environment. This remind me about some people, back in my country, that consider the communism was far better than the life we have now. But they are very confortable in the front of TV with 120 channels, they are  going every week end in super-market, they are driving their cars daily, they speak by mobile phone all the time, etc. Still, they are very persuasive in explaining how good time was then, when all people have a job, no care for tomorrow, no stress, ... But I always ask them something to what they cannot answer. It is very simple to have that again : cut down electricity from 6 pm to 8 pm every day; reduce TV channels to only one and only from 6 pm to 10 pm, from which 2 hours is about Ceausescu and the party; pay for a car but wait two years to get it ... and when you get it, remember you have the right to use only 30 litters of gasoline per month; empty all shops from meat, eggs, coffe, bread, ... one piece of bread per two members of the family is enough, 10 egs per month, half of kg of meat per month, one kg of sugar per family, etc... everything on list by name and by number of the members of the family; refrigerator, TV, cooking machine ... all on the waiting list, for minimum 6 months. 

So, it all depends what side of the moon you want to have ... or to see!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Jul 2017)

I don't think science or religion is to blame for the state of humanity. I think both were invented with good intentions but the interpretation has been changed over time by people for their own ends. If you look at a lot of the major inventions historically most of them were originally thought up by the military and then trickled down into civilian life. Just seems we are quite good at finding more and more ways of destroying things the good people come along and find better uses for them.

At times with everything that's currently going on in the world it seems like humanity is a lost cause but I firmly believe that good people far out number the bad and good will prevail. There's no other option really.


----------



## Silviu Man (13 Jul 2017)

Perfectly true!


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jul 2017)

Crikey Dean that's a pretty jaundice Malthusian view of humanity. We are indeed living through turbulent times...but try to keep faith with science and technology and the best that human nature has to offer; it's proven Thomas Malthus wrong in the past, the green revolution is one example.

It may not have all the answers at the moment, but it continues to advance at an exponential rate, and we're making incredible breakthroughs and discoveries every day.
Our children will be much better off because advances in GNR (genetics, nanotechnology, and robotics) will transform humanity and in ways we can not yet imagine.

I think within a generation or two many diseases will become history, pollution will become increasingly more manageable, and hunger and poverty distant memories of human suffering.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Jul 2017)

Problem is @Tim Harrison an optimistic view doesn't make a good news story, it doesn't sell papers and only gets a 1min slot at the end of the news as a shaggy dog story so unfortunately we only get fed pessimism via the media.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Jul 2017)

People need to get active, complain and remember that you control the government, they work for you not the other way round. With the tech we have available to us we can bring down injustice. People's voices can now be heard on mass and Government have to listen if they want to stay in power which ultimately is what they want. The hunger for power in insatiable, look at the world leaders, Putin, Trump, Johnston (Trying), Gauve (Trying) Kim john whatisface. All narcissistic bed wetters. They use media to create paranoia, we all think someone is coming to take things from us so we want to protect ourselves and waste money inventing more and more elaborate ways of killing people when it could be better spent saving people and giving everyone a better quality of life. If leaders would knock off the rhetoric and sabre rattling the world would be a much better place to live.

I remember watching something by Brian Cox about solving the energy issues of the world where he claimed that the investment required was the same as people spend on dog grooming, so what do we want, an end to fighting over the limited planet destroying resources that are left causing the richest countries to build better weapons, forcing the poorer people to have to flee to other countries with food and water just to get demonised further creating more hatred while their leaders get extremely rich and more powerful off the proceeds? Then they buy more weapons to protect what they already own usually from us which then get used against us when we fall out or use them to suppress their own people.
OR
Do you want a dog with a nice hair cut?

The choice is ours, the world has gone mad but we must never give up on restoring sanity. My only pessimistic view if I have one is that right now we have some very, very dangerous people in charge of some big nations and I just hope that the "Good people" manage to somehow get them out of power before the sabre rattling turns into something far more dangerous. We've been so close before and I don't think we've ever been so close as we are now. A simple accident or misinterpretation could kick things off right now.


----------



## Silviu Man (13 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> The choice is ours, the world has gone mad but we must never give up on restoring sanity. My only pessimistic view if I have one is that right now we have some very, very dangerous people in charge of some big nations and I just hope that the "Good people" manage to somehow get them out of power before the sabre rattling turns into something far more dangerous. We've been so close before and I don't think we've ever been so close as we are now. A simple accident or misinterpretation could kick things off right now.



This sentence should be writen on the walls!


----------



## Silviu Man (13 Jul 2017)

We have passed through this situations before. If we look back in time, Cuba missile crisis, Vietnam war, economy crissis, ... every time we, as humanity, found resources to recover ourselves and to thrive. The only painful question is : with what cost? But yes, we were never so close to a such a bad situation. Or, maybe we are part of a repeated history! Probable, before first world war people said the same. Probable, before second world war, people said the same. And, before Vietnam, Korea, Irak, September 11, people said the same.  If this is a pattern, then we just said the same. Before what ?


----------



## zozo (14 Jul 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> I think within a generation or two many diseases will become history, pollution will become increasingly more manageable, and hunger and poverty distant memories of human suffering.



And by then we have Morlocks living in caves eating our pretty girls raw..


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jul 2017)

Ah...H.G. Well's The Time Machine; a cracking good yarn. So you think us aquascapers will evolve in to the Eloi, rather than  photosensitive ape-like troglodytes...


----------



## zozo (14 Jul 2017)

Dunno, maybe we evolve into those pretty girls getting eaten..  But after seeing that Tiger Mosquito doc lately i rather think we evolve into filter sponges..


----------



## Silviu Man (14 Jul 2017)

If everyhthing evolve to a global warming, I prefere to evolve to something like this :





At least we will have oceans at our disposal!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (14 Jul 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> At least we will have oceans at our disposal!



Looking at the size of the chunk of ice that's just broke off in Antarctica you soon will have the ocean at your disposal, right through the middle of your living room


----------



## Silviu Man (14 Jul 2017)

You don't know haw true is that you said. According with calculations (from scientists, of course) I will have a nice beach at 10 km from my home 
So, maybe I should prepare myself with some umbrelass!


----------



## dean (14 Jul 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> You don't know haw true is that you said. According with calculations (from scientists, of course) I will have a nice beach at 10 km from my home
> So, maybe I should prepare myself with some umbrelass!



I think you should get some cocktail glasses too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (14 Jul 2017)

I already have some


----------



## dean (14 Jul 2017)

I wasn't be all doom & gloom about politics & religion etc I was just saying humanity is the worst plague to of hit our beautiful blue planet 

All the good inventions like penicillin etc just make things worse from the planets point of view, 
We only ever invent things for our benefit, better weapons so we feel safer, better medicines so we live longer, better stuff tats makes inventors and companies rich 
We are just a parasite that nature can't control 

Imagine your dog had a infestation of blood sucking ticks and no matter what you did to them you could not eradicate or even slow down their population 
They would eventually kill the dog and self destruct 
That's how I see the human race, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (14 Jul 2017)

Yes, people make stupid and even terible things. Yes, we distroy a lot from the beauty of the Earth. Yes, we eliminate entire species. Yes,  etc.
But, imagine that tommorow all people will disappear from the Earth. In a few decades Earth will recover itself. Then after ... what? Whoever will
see how blue and beautiful it is? Whoever contemplates the forests, waterfalls, oceans, mountains, fish, insects, other animals or rocks? What for
all these will exist? For itself only? Even your words will not gonna have any means.

It will be only this, a beautiful spider in a rose, in my garden ....





... but who will admire it?


----------



## zozo (14 Jul 2017)




----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (15 Jul 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> You don't know haw true is that you said. According with calculations (from scientists, of course) I will have a nice beach at 10 km from my home
> So, maybe I should prepare myself with some umbrelass!



I live about 2 miles from the sea but in a location on granite quite high above sea level. Worst case I'm going to end up with a desirable see front property located on the edge of the Lake District so not all bad  See, that can restore your faith in humanity. That's why the human spirit will always prevail, doesn't matter what sh@t gets threw at us we will always adapt and turn a negative into a positive. That's what parasites do. That's why all the cleverest people all work at NASA, the clever know at some point we are going to need to spread our wings and get out of here at some point.

I know we're made to feel like vermin at times but the way I look at it we can only play the hand we were dealt. The government needs to give us an affordable alternative to fossil fuels and we need to make that happen. On the bright side though using science we are aware of the damage we have caused and we do have the technology and know how to do something about it, hopefully there's enough good people out there to make sure that happens for the sake of future generations. I think my signature pretty much sums up humanity as it stands quoted from the Dalai Lama himself.  We just need to get tools like Trump on the program and convince him that if he wants to stay in power that saving this planet is better than saving a few votes. Isolating muslims with his rhetoric while sword dancing with the people who funded 911 and supplying them with the fire power to do so, that goes for the UK as well.

The hatred and paranoia needs to stop. Another great quote that sticks in my mind  from Nelson Mandella, "children weren’t born to hate, they were taught to hate, if you you can teach a child to hate take the time to teach a child to love"  With science, education and the will we can turn this round. Another quote from Tony Benn, "The only difference between a suicide bomber and a stealth bomber is a billion dollars, same net result" We can't take the moral high ground just because we have better weapons. The only thing that will solve this is getting round the table a talking, unfortunately this is seen as a sign of weakness in today's leaders and should be a sign of strength.

A poet whose name slips me off the Frankie Boyle show said regarding the recent 1billion pound back hander to the UDP to buy 7 votes in parliament that if it had happened in a developing country it would have been called a bribe! Never a truer word said, we just get spoon fed this rubbish through the media so it's up to us to keep an open mind and make informed decisions. I work in construction and some of the crap I hear around the bait cabin table, filled with hatred for no reason and then I look on the table and there's your answer, all the usual suspects, the Daily Star, Daily Mirror, Daily Mail to name but a few. Don't get me wrong the media does have its place in a free society but when these newspapers have party affiliation you are only ever going to get one side of the story and you can't make informed decisions with one side of the story. When these newspapers and the TV channels all get owned by the same multi billionaire owners who also have party affiliation its democracy and the truth that takes the hit.

All that being said, lets have a song and a lovely weekend  Its all going to be fine.


----------



## dean (18 Jul 2017)

Sheer greed, and stupidity are the worst things about humans and the ultimate enemy is obviously a stupid millionaire 

Totally agree with quotes AverageWhiteBloke 

I had a great Sunday at Warrington Disability Awareness Day manning a stall for a group I help run, disabled people are wonderful, kind, genuine and generous 

There should be a political party made up only of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (19 Jul 2017)

So if you could change anything about humanity what would it be 

Think I would eliminate greed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (19 Jul 2017)

Sometimes I ask myself this question but I avoid to think like this. Is not good for your mind to use too often  "What if?"
If there is something in my power to change, I do all I can to make that change and this is enough for me. Then I look to the next step ahead.
Otherwise, we will always live with the regret that we cannot do what we wish to do.


----------



## zozo (6 Aug 2017)

http://nativenation.us/dont-ignore-this-post-the-whole-world-needs-to-know-whats-happening.html


----------



## dan4x4 (18 Aug 2017)

dean said:


> Humans can be the most caring and at the same time the most careless species on earth
> 
> Earth is definitely being strangled and poisoned each day by us, this makes me ashamed, In my opinion technology isn't always progress!
> 
> ...




I stand with you in going back in time to assassinate loads of people.. id go way further back the UK would still be a forrest.

Id live in a log cabin, there'd be about 1000 people on the plant max. 

Id be sooo happy growing and hunting my own food.

bears and wolves

the great unknown

millions of stars at night

no money, no nuclear.

the only things i would want id already have.. nature and dog, family and primitive tools.

oh and if there was a god they would give me an electric mountain bike, with a magic tree i could plug it into haha blahblahblahblah yeah!

no religion just respect for our planet.


----------

